# الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


سألت بنت أمها عن سن الرجل المناسب للزواج



قالت أمها:



الرجل فى العشرين


وردة وبهجة للناظرين


الرجل فى الثلاثين


أحلى ما تتمنين


الرجل فى الأربعين


ساعة يشد وساعة يلين


الرجل فى الخمسين


تدورين عليه ما تلاقين


الرجل فى الستين


هو يمرض وأنتى تداوين


الرجل فى السبعين


هو يسب وأنتى تدعين


الرجل فى الثمانين


هو يزوغ وأنتى تخمين


الرجل فى التسعين


تطلبين له الفرج كل حين


الرجل فى المية


يصير بلية تحفظينه وانتى تزوعين



الرجل فى المية وعشر


تحاولين نقله الى دار المسنين


الرجل فى المية وعشرين


تحطينه كل يوم على الباب مع الزبالة والكراتين


الرجل فى المية وثلاثين


ان ما أخذه الله لازم تنتحرين

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا مرمر حلوووووووووووة​


----------



## muheb (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ههههه حلوا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ميرسى ليكى يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع يا عسل 
بس ايه الضحكة الجميلة دى....​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ميرسى لمرورك يامحب ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## rose24 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

*ليش هو راح يعيش للمية وثلاثين يا مرمر :thnk0001:
ربنا يعينو  ويعينها ..ههههههه
حلوة ..شكرااااا*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ايه ياروز...
هو ممكن يعيش ل130 سنة 
يعيش مين بس انا الحمدلله واثقة فى نفسى 
بس ممكن أقتله بعد 100 هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## *malk (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

الرجل فى المية وثلاثين


ان ما أخذه الله لازم تنتحرين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جااااااااااااامد يا مرمر


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اية الشماتة الى مالياكو يا بتاااااات دى:beee:

علافكرة بقى الراجل فى عمر ال المية وثلاثين
بيكووون كون نفسة و بيبقى راجل خبرة يعنى:t33:

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gift (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



keky قال:


> الرجل فى المية وثلاثين
> 
> 
> ان ما أخذه الله لازم تنتحرين
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا كيكى ياعسل
وشكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اية الشماتة الى مالياكو يا بتاااااات دى:beee:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
يسلام....
شماتة مرة واحدة ياروكى 
طيب خلاص انا هسحمك علشان انت شكلك غلبان leasantr
المية وتلاتين...:wub::wub:
كون نفسه ده مش لو كان فيه نفس بقى
وعقبالك ياروكى لما تكون نفسك كده
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ميرسي ليكي



شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## sara2003 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

جميله قوى يامرمر تسلم ايدك علي موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ميرسى لمرورك يا سارا 
وأنا موضوعى جميل علشان انتى نورتى يا عسل ​


----------



## girl of my lord (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

موضوع لذيذ يا مرمر
بس احنا لو استحملناهم يادوب سنتين بالعافيه مش :beee:130
وعموما الحمدالله مابتحصلش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



dolly قال:


> موضوع لذيذ يا مرمر
> بس احنا لو استحملناهم يادوب سنتين بالعافيه مش :beee:130
> وعموما الحمدالله مابتحصلش
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا بنات هو انتم كلكم كده !!!
متخفوش بقى مش هياخدك فى ايديكى اكتر من كام سنة 
متقلقوش من حكاية ال130 سنة دى 
واللى ربنا بيحبها طبعا وجوزها عمر معها 130 هأبقى انزلها موضوع ازاى تتخلص منه هههههههههههههههههه
سامحنى يارب 
شكرا لمرورك يادوللى ونورتى ياجميل​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

*ههههههههههه حرام عليكى ان هوة عاش انا هبقةروحت بلاش لما يستنى ل130 *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ههههههههههههه
بعد الشر يا ايرينى ايه رحتى بلاش دى وانا موجودة 
ده لو هو فكر بس يعيش 130 سنة أبعتهولى ومالكيش دعوة 
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

لأ طيبة خالص يا مرمر انتى ونص دستة الأشرار اللى معاكى 
كل ده حقد على الرجالة 
الله يكون فى عونكوا 
و بعدين لما كل الصفات دى فى الرجالة بتتجوزوا ليه 
انا لو منكم اعمل مقاطعة و اطلع اقعد فى الصحرا علشان الأسد ييجى ياكولكوا و يريحنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




كل سنة و انتى طيبة و فرحانة و ناجحة فى كل حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لأ طيبة خالص يا مرمر انتى ونص دستة الأشرار اللى معاكى
> كل ده حقد على الرجالة
> الله يكون فى عونكوا
> و بعدين لما كل الصفات دى فى الرجالة بتتجوزوا ليه
> ...



بقى احنا حقوديين يا يوحنا :t32::t32: 
ربنا يسامحك...
أما بقى حكاية احنا بنتجوز ليه دى 
ده علشان بس انتوا بتصعبوا علينا من جريكوا ورانا 
مش بنحب نكسفكم يا بابا 
هو مش بردوا الواد هو اللى بيتقدم ؟ 
واحنا طبعا بنوافق عليه بعد مانطلع روحه 
انتوا بقى اللى بتجروا ورانا ليه leasantrleasantr
وأنت طيب يا جميل وسنة سعيدة عليك 
والسنة اللى جايه تكون دخلت القفص الزوجى هههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## K A T Y (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*لو ضحكت للصبح مش هاخلص تحفة بجد*_​ 
_*ميرسي يا مرمر*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

هههههههههههههههه
اهم حاجة عندنا انك تضحكى للصبح ياجميل 
ميرسى لمرورك يا كاتى ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## يوستيكا (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ld:فعلن الموضوع دمو خفيف حلو خالص :close_tem


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

ميرسى ليكى يا يوستيكا 
وأهلا بيكى فى المنتدى 
ونورتى المنتدى كله يا جميل ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

هههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه​



شكرا ليكى يا عسل


----------



## love my jesus (7 يونيو 2008)

[COLOR="[B]Magenta"]:[/B]p[/COLOR]


----------



## love my jesus (7 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههه  

حلوه    اووووووووى[/siz*e][/color*]


----------



## emy (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



> ان ما أخذه الله لازم تنتحرين


 
_عايزه اقولها من بادرى دى _
_هو لسه هيقعد ل130_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



love My Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه    اووووووووى[/siz*e][/color*]




شكراااااا ليكى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



emy قال:


> _عايزه اقولها من بادرى دى _
> _هو لسه هيقعد ل130_​



هههههههههههههههههه

لا يا ايمى 130 مييييييين 

حراااااااااااام دى تقتله وتخلص 30:​


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

الرجل فى السبعين
هو يسب وأنتى تدعين
.
ههههههههههههههههه
عجبتني ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



صوت الرب قال:


> الرجل فى السبعين
> هو يسب وأنتى تدعين
> .
> ههههههههههههههههه
> عجبتني ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا صوت ​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (11 يونيو 2008)

حلوين بس ما فيش راجل يعيش ال 130 أخره 100 ويخلع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة اوووى يامرمر​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



menaashraf2009 قال:


> حلوين بس ما فيش راجل يعيش ال 130 أخره 100 ويخلع



ههههههههههههههههه 

ايه يا مينا بتنق ليه يابنى كده :new6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة اوووى يامرمر​_



ميرسى ليكى يا فيبى​


----------



## mena2222 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*

*على اساس انة هيكمل المية وثلاثين 

دة خلصان من الاربعين*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



mena2222 قال:


> *على اساس انة هيكمل المية وثلاثين
> 
> دة خلصان من الاربعين*



انت ادرى طبعا يا مينا :hlp:​


----------



## الخضر (11 يوليو 2008)

حلوه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرجل فـــــى عين المرأه*



الخضر قال:


> حلوه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكراااااااا ليك يا خضر ​


----------

